# A really cool Upper Cherry video + Super well done Safety Movie



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

One of the greater flicks I've seen plus a really cool guide down a super beautiful classic run.

High Sierra Safety (a full length film) on Vimeo


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

very cool.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Extremely well done.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Ya that was pretty damn good.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of good stuff in there for all boaters.....kayakers & rafters as well. Safety gear, preparation, group safety & signals, and Leave No Trace.
Awesome beautiful place !!!!!!
KJ


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Awesome vid and lots of great stuff that translates to any day on the river. Good to see Rok's healed up as well. 

-AH


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice vid. That place always amazes.

On the "leave no trace". How is Upper Cherry doing with the influx of boaters? Burying your waste and dousing campfires on the rock don't seem to be consistent with "leaving no trace". More like minimizing your trace. Fire pans and groovers are "leave no trace". Not that I'm saying the practices shown in the video aen't appropriate in low traffic areas, but is Upper Cherry in any danger of becoming more restricted due to increased traffic? I'd hate to see firepans and groovers required on Upper Cherry. 

You know Demshitz has left their trace.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

The fire close to the river is fine because it is going to get washed away by the massive flow in the spring. The shit is a different story, people are lazy and don't dig deep enough holes. Eric is right with the rock idea but it still needs to be dug out. And flintstone is the most popular camp and is somewhat trashed, people should space it out a lot more.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I always worry I'm going to choose a rock that's been used before. I think it's good to burn the tp and it helps leave less behind.


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Flintstone and the put-in camps are both impacted. That river is seeing increasing traffic even with the small flow window. Good suggestions above on ways to minimize the damage--we need more of that kind of behavior on the river in general.

Nobody mentioned another way we kayakers impact wilderness rivers--dragging our boats. It's real tempting on those domes, and it's introducing totally synthetic materials to a wilderness. At least poop, tp, and fires all biodegrade... eventually. I'm certainly not beyond reproach for dragging boats in wilderness areas, but it's something to think about. Pretty jarring to come across a big blue smear on a rock in the middle of otherwise pristine country. Yet its a common sight on many of these class V multidays.


----------



## asshole (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome video! 

This vid was about safety but is putting step by step guides down a river like this not help invite more people which in turn will increase the chances of a incident where someone’s safety will be compromised? I think making people aware of how to be safe is great but if you tell more and more people about a place that is somewhat dangerous couldn’t this invite more people there? This past year someone died there and it was not due to the paddler’s skill.This was a tragic event and my heart goes out to his friends and family. I believe that the more numbers a given dangerous activity has the more incidents will result. I don’t really have a point here other than the video was made to spread awareness on how to be safe and ironically the video could actually inspire more people to go there thus resulting in more times where injury can occur.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

asshole said:


> Awesome video!
> 
> This vid was about safety but is putting step by step guides down a river like this not help invite more people which in turn will increase the chances of a incident where someone’s safety will be compromised? I think making people aware of how to be safe is great but if you tell more and more people about a place that is somewhat dangerous couldn’t this invite more people there? This past year someone died there and it was not due to the paddler’s skill.This was a tragic event and my heart goes out to his friends and family. I believe that the more numbers a given dangerous activity has the more incidents will result. I don’t really have a point here other than the video was made to spread awareness on how to be safe and ironically the video could actually inspire more people to go there thus resulting in more times where injury can occur.


Yeah why would any kayaker want to hear about one of the best runs in the world? Most people that don't belong on this run wont make it to the putin


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

> Most people that don't belong on this run wont make it to the putin


That's about right. Moreover, this video is in no way a step-by-step guide down Upper Cherry. You can watch all the headcam footage you want, but it doesn't make you capable of making the moves. You can watch all the footage you want, but it doesn't mean you'll know where to eddy out or what to look for while you're scouting. The footwork, teamwork, and plain old practice that it takes to pull off a production like this does not come through on the screen. This video is merely a primer. Anyone who tries to use this video as a guide to Upper Cherry without having the skills, equipment, and crew to do the expedition on their own terms will be in deep trouble.


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I'm ready after watchin' that... Right, Left, Left, Middle, Right, Middle, Left...I think! 
Looks awesome in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

stubby said:


> I think I'm ready after watchin' that... Right, Left, Left, Middle, Right, Middle, Left...I think!
> Looks awesome in there.


Wayne Chorter directions "left, middle, middle, middle, middle, middle, middle, right" followed by "middle is my favorite line, its the only one I can remember"


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Wayne Chorter directions "left, middle, middle, middle, middle, middle, middle, right" followed by "middle is my favorite line, its the only one I can remember"


The other classic Chorter quote: "if you don't think Upper Cherry is scary you need more water."


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

These guys were more organized and smooth as a group than most groups are scraping down Class III rapids without a name. It's awesome to see a run that's a long ways off in my paddling career, kind of gives paddlers something to look forward to.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done guys. Most videos I see are just of people "running the shit", so it's nice to see one where you are trying to pass on some knowledge at the same time.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

yakr said:


> Well done guys. Most videos I see are just of people "running the shit", so it's nice to see one where you are trying to pass on some knowledge at the same time.


I completely agree. It's refreshing and entertaining to see some of the logistics, planning and sweat it takes to get to these remote runs. That was far more entertaining -- and three-dimensional -- than straight-up boater porn.

I never thought I'd watch the whole thing after seeing the video was 39 minutes long, but it was so well done, I did.


----------



## eljim (Sep 19, 2007)

The clip your your tow tether to your bow is such a good idea it makes me pissed I never thought of it. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## justin.payne (Oct 28, 2009)

Best video i've seen to date. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

good video for sure but I suppose a like a little more mystery in the big'ens but if it was going to happen to a Cali run upper cherry was a good candidate.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very awesome great video and awesome info thanks guys!


----------



## biggb (Aug 1, 2011)

The Claw strikes again!


----------



## nBlakeson (Jun 30, 2010)

Bump: 

This is one of the best films Ive seen and wanted to share it-But it seems to be password protected. Anyone willing to share? or know of another location?


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmm, why can't I watch this? The link tells me that its "password protected." No one else seems to have gotten that....I want in!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

No password was needed when I watched it a few weeks ago.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I dunno - I'm locked out. I tried to Youtube it, but didn't search too hard. Instead I watched a 2008 Demshitz upper cherry/middle kings vid. That'll do.
Happy almost 2012!!!!


----------



## Smurfwarrior (Feb 23, 2009)

Somebody must have gotten their panties in a knot. I watched it a few weeks ago and it's all locked up and password protected now. 

Excellent video, it's a shame.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Kadoma was up for 24 hours a couple weeks ago I'm bummed I missed it. Look on the bright side you probably beable to buy it for 29.99 the most expensive sport to buy a video of. Damn shame


----------



## dipper (Dec 10, 2011)

good video, too bad it's locked up now


----------

